# What type of Visa is required for permanent stay?



## Chris Sutton (Mar 13, 2012)

I read a post that mentioned single entry visa and multi entry visa for Egypt but it didn't seem to explain which visa is required to live permanently (or at least for the foreseeable future) in Egypt (sharm El Sheik)

Does anyone know which visa is required and the correct application procedure for living permanently in Egypt ?


Also I will need to transfer money in order to buy property. What is the best and safest way of doing this ?

(it says 'expat in Egypt' above but I am currently still living in UK)


Many thanks


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Look at the sticky at the top, please.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Chris Sutton said:


> I read a post that mentioned single entry visa and multi entry visa for Egypt but it didn't seem to explain which visa is required to live permanently (or at least for the foreseeable future) in Egypt (sharm El Sheik)
> 
> Does anyone know which visa is required and the correct application procedure for living permanently in Egypt ?
> 
> ...


Most non working British residents in Hurghada that I know just get the one year tourist visa every year. It gives residents rate at hospitals etc. Simple. £10 a year approx.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Fee Payment (See Visa Fees)
Cash is the only accepted form of payment for visas when applying in person.

Please note:Scottish currency is not accepted


the cheek of it!!!


----------



## Chris Sutton (Mar 13, 2012)

Helen Ellis said:


> Most non working British residents in Hurghada that I know just get the one year tourist visa every year. It gives residents rate at hospitals etc. Simple. £10 a year approx.



Can I apply for the one year Visa whilst living here in the UK? .....or would I have to go out on a much shorter visa (to find a property to buy) and then once resident apply for the one year visa once I am living there ?

If I can apply from in the UK where do I apply to? ...and if it has to be in Egypt where do I apply to ? (I will be buying 2/3 small properties in Sharm)

The info I've so far seen on visas only relates to tourist visas - I presume the one year visa is more of a residency permit ?

Thanks


----------



## Chris Sutton (Mar 13, 2012)

txlstewart said:


> Look at the sticky at the top, please.



This is a quote from a reply to that sticky -

"Hi I am English and live here on a Tourist Visa, i purchase a visa on arrival at the airport in Egypt this is valid for one month. I then take my passport/copy of my passport/photograph and a copy of my entry visa to the passport office in Hurghada where I live. I then pay aprox 92LE and am issued with a Tourist visa valid for 1 year. This is stamped no work permitted. You can also purchase a re-entry visa for aprox 65LE this is valid for six months and three entries. "


If that's the process for Hurghada, I am presuming the process is the same for Sharm El Sheik ?
Does anyone know where in Sharm the passport office is ?

Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Chris Sutton said:


> Can I apply for the one year Visa whilst living here in the UK? .....or would I have to go out on a much shorter visa (to find a property to buy) and then once resident apply for the one year visa once I am living there ?
> 
> If I can apply from in the UK where do I apply to? ...and if it has to be in Egypt where do I apply to ? (I will be buying 2/3 small properties in Sharm)
> 
> ...




from the sticky

Residency visas can only be applied for and obtained in Egypt.


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

Chris Sutton said:


> Can I apply for the one year Visa whilst living here in the UK? .....or would I have to go out on a much shorter visa (to find a property to buy) and then once resident apply for the one year visa once I am living there ?
> 
> If I can apply from in the UK where do I apply to? ...and if it has to be in Egypt where do I apply to ? (I will be buying 2/3 small properties in Sharm)
> 
> ...


Get a month's tourist visa at the airport on arrival, this can be extended to six months near the time of it's expiry. Then once you're sure you are staying, I think you can get a 5 year residence visa (on the grounds of property ownership) - don't quote me on that though, I have a 5 year visa but that's because I'm married to an Egyptian, not sure how it works for property owners, sorry.

Apart for the initial visa on entry, all visa's when living in Sharm are dealt with by the visa office in El Tor, which is about an hours drive away.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Chris Sutton said:


> I read a post that mentioned single entry visa and multi entry visa for Egypt but it didn't seem to explain which visa is required to live permanently (or at least for the foreseeable future) in Egypt (sharm El Sheik)
> 
> Does anyone know which visa is required and the correct application procedure for living permanently in Egypt ?
> 
> ...


Right here goes again....and this info was updated in 2011


Residency Visa Egypt
Available Residency Visa's in Egypt.


1) Spouse of an Egyptian Citizen. (3 or 5 year residency ) Husband must fill in appropriate form at the Mogamma Cairo and a 3 or 5 year resident visa will be issued within one week of applying. This 3-5 year residency visa DOES NOT allow the spouse to work in Egypt.

2) Owner of a REGISTERED property exceeding US $ 50,000. ( 1 year residency renewable ) (note: the property must be registered with the local council and the applicant must be registered to pay property tax and all documents must have the applicant as the official owner of the property. Applicants living in compounds which are still technically registered with the company and not yet handed to the owners will NOT be able to apply for residency. You MUST show proof that you OWN the property.)

3) Investment of US$ 50,000 in an Egyptian company with an Egyptian partner in one of the recognised companies. ( 1 year residency renewable )

4) Divorcee or widow of an Egyptian citizen showing divorce documents.
( 1 year residency )

5) Anyone over 60 years of age after living continuously in Egypt for 10 years.
( 1 year residency )

Note: Investors investing US$50,000 in an Egyptian Bank for the duration of the residency is no longer acceptable.


----------



## peterborough123 (Dec 30, 2010)

i read a post on this site saying that Sharm is the only place that foreigners cant buy freehold property. Has that now changed?


----------

